# Finally got a good one



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Got to fish with my buddies Martin and Kevin, along with Kevin's wonderful bride and three new friends that have never saltwater fished. Well they did great for the first time. Got a limit of snappers and groupers today and headed to the barn. Was a little choppy on the way in but a fun day. I'm off to bed. Good luck all and be safe. They have given us a few more days to get the red ones, so get out there and get your share. 

Captain Delynn Sigler
Offshore/Deepsea fishing Guide
(850)689-3133 Hm/Office
(850)758-2165 Cell


----------



## standrew (Dec 15, 2009)

good grief! 40lbs?

great catch btw... always enjoy your reports


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Good lawd that is a mess of SLOBS! Great Job capt!!!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

No need to longarm that one . Lol nice good job


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Sow!!


----------



## D35 (Jun 29, 2011)

WOW! What a fish Capt.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Good Lord... That's a haul of fish. If you suddenly find you need a bigger freezer, I'd be happy to baby sit a few bags of filets for you in mine.:brows:


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

A good one? I see lots of good looking grouper on that board. Nice job!


----------



## wareagle33 (Oct 13, 2007)

Isn't the season closed for Gags until July 1st? I see several of those.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

wareagle33 said:


> Isn't the season closed for Gags until July 1st? I see several of those.


Yesterday was the 1st


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow... slightly jealous


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome mess of pigs for sure. Killer scamp too.


----------



## wareagle33 (Oct 13, 2007)

jmunoz said:


> Yesterday was the 1st


 
Yeah, but the pictures are dated 6/18/2012.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

wareagle33 said:


> Yeah, but the pictures are dated 6/18/2012.


O good eye i didnt notice that maybe the date on the camera is wrong idonno..


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

He said got our limit "TODAY" , I'm sure he knows what he's doing.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

His screen name says it all, he's an Aubo SOB, what do you expect.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

This guy is a well known capt! Do you really think that he is that dumb to keep illegal fish? Better question do you think he would brag about it? Come on boys no need to bust balls!


----------



## wareagle33 (Oct 13, 2007)

marmidor said:


> This guy is a well known capt! Do you really think that he is that dumb to keep illegal fish? Better question do you think he would brag about it? Come on boys no need to bust balls!


 
I wasn't trying to bust balls. I just saw the dates on the camera and asked the question. It seems like a valid question that may well have a valid answer. My main concern is that there wasn't something that happened (grouper opening early, etc...).


----------



## GIBBS29REG (Jun 21, 2011)

Nice fish. 30LBs??


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Great job again captain! I hate I wasn't at the marina to see all that meat when you got back. That snapper had to go 30+


----------



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow!!!


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

wareagle33 said:


> Yeah, but the pictures are dated 6/18/2012.


I have noticed for weeks all the dates on his pics have been off. He just needs to fix the date. This guy is the real deal.


----------



## jplvr (Mar 7, 2011)

wareagle33 said:


> I wasn't trying to bust balls. I just saw the dates on the camera and asked the question. It seems like a valid question that may well have a valid answer. My main concern is that there wasn't something that happened (grouper opening early, etc...).


 He's not going to keep an illegal fish. Go back and read some of the earlier threads where he was pissed about having to leave some floating that he caught accidently on trips when they were out of season. I've fished with him and I'm sure he's being genuine about being sick over having to do it. IOW, he would've kept those then if he didn't worry over them being in season.


----------



## lucky (Mar 23, 2012)

nice snappa! pig


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Sorry Guys I guess I am that dumb. I have never even noticed the dates on the pictures. I will get the wife to fix it for me. Thanks for all the nice comments. Sorry my reports are so short but I have been fishing everyday and i'm dog tired. I think I will just wait a few days and post one long multi trip report. I can not wait to show the almaco we caught today. I called him way North of 40. I'm off to bed. Good night all and good luck out there.


----------



## Capt.Kyle (May 7, 2012)

where are you fishing out of


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice trip Capt. We need to get out there and spearfish for some of those biguns. Probably too deep though.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

dang delynn!!!!!!! thats a nice sow and total fish butt kickin!!!!!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Awesome! That's the biggest snapper I have seen so far this year.


----------



## upsman (Jun 24, 2008)

Very Nice catch Capt. Maybe we can make that trip happen one day! Thanks for checking with me last week. Allen


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

How deep are you hittin the scamp?


----------

